# I loved that dog



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry to hear about Finnegan. Lots of love and hugs coming your way during this difficult time.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss. I know for me words dont accurately describe what a our pups do for us mentally and physically.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I am SO sorry, that is horrible!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Poor Finnegan, and poor you!!!!! What a shock for that to happen. Good wishes to you and your family at this tragic and sad time!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your tragic loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry... Finnegan was such a sweet, handsome boy. Godspeed sweetheart and hugs to you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry! What a horrible way to lose your beloved boy.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG! How sad!!!


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about you baby! So sad and tragic...he is in heaven now running with his new friends. He was so handsome!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry. I love the Valentine picture. It really captures Finnegan's personality. Keep that image in your mind. He will be with you loving you until you meet again!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor Finnegan! I am so sorry to read this terrible news about your boy.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

He looks so much like my big guy, Wilson. And that sounds just like something he would do. Losing him like you lost your guy is my worst nightmare. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Oh..I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved pup Finnegan. He was such a beautiful dog and he loved every single day he got to spend with you. RIP sweet Finnegan.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh dear...how terribly sad...
Im so sorry for your loss.....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Finnegan; such a horrible tragedy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your sudden loss of Finnegan. It is always hard to lose them but at a young age is even harder. Remember the good times and keep that picture in your heart and mind. He is now free to run and play with our dogs at the bridge not worrying about fences or cars.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear the tragic news about Finnegan, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

how tragic, I am so sorry!


----------



## finnegan (Dec 7, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for taking the time to send their thoughts my way. It is nice hearing from others that love their dogs as much as we did. It's so hard to function right now, I just want to crawl in bed. Thanks again.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Finnegan was a beautiful dog*



finnegan said:


> I want to thank everyone for taking the time to send their thoughts my way. It is nice hearing from others that love their dogs as much as we did. It's so hard to function right now, I just want to crawl in bed. Thanks again.


I am so sorry for your loss. It's okay to crawl in bed, or to do whatever you need to do. This is a horrible and senseless event. I hope you will find help and healing here on the Forum. Be gentle with yourself for a while. Hugs from Harry and me.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry to hear of the tragic loss of your baby boy. I know you probably will, but please try not to blame yourself - it was a very tragic accident that no-one could have forseen.

Run free, Play hard and sleep softly Finnegan


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Thinking of Finn.... who will be forever young. We all know that, no matter how young or old a GR is, losing one is a heartbreaking experience. We join everyone in extending our condolences to you.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear about your loss. Finnegan looks like a fine boy and just know that he will be waiting to meet you again at the bridge some day. Always remember the good times!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry. Such a shock, and no chance to say goodbye. Truly, my sincerest sympathy.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Even though in time the pain of the loss may decrease the love and memory you have for him will always live strong in your heart.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

This is exactly how Mrs Hooch lost ber beloved Jasper except it was a squirrel the driver thought. Wde know your pain and you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you loss


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your tragic loss. This has to be heartwrenching.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

How heartbreaking to lose your beloved pup through such a terrible accident. Godspeed, Finnegan....


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry. Poor Finnegan. rest in peace sweet boy


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry. Your thread hits me hard. Brady is about the same age.

I lost a dog years ago, he was only 10 months old, and ran out of the house in front of my neighbor's truck. That loss was one of the hardest I have had, first because he wasn't supposed to go to the bridge so young, and second because of all the "what if's" that happened that morning. 

Please just remember Finnegan with all the love you gave each other.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. I hope the memories of your special times with your boy will comfort you in your grief.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Finnegan. I know your heart must be breaking. Hang on to all the wonderful memories you have of your sweet boy.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet boy.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

So Sad
So Sorry
RIP Sweet Boy


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss,


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm So Sorry For Your Loss, Finnegan Was So Handsome. Let Your Memories Of Him Live On In Your Heart Forever.

Debbie & Mason


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh no that's so sad, I'm so sorry...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Finnegan


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry  I know words cannot express how broken your heart must be right now, but just know there are tons of us out there thinking about you...stay strong...


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, how sad. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. RIP handsome Finnegan.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry...

Godspeed sweet angel Finnegan....


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, my heart breaks for you  such sad news

(((Huge Golden Hugs)))

You and Finnegan in our thoughts and prayers
RIP Sweet Finnegan


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a horrible tragedy! My heart goes out to you for your loss of Finnegan! That is every dog lover's nightmare. He was a beautiful boy. He is with many of our beloved goldens at the Bridge.


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

Heart breaking, I'm so sorry. I 've been there and it's such a shock. Please know that everyone who is reading your post is thinking of you and of your sweet pup at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy and it's just so terrible that you've lost him so young. Hugs to you all.

R.I.P. Finnegan


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

It is so sad to hear your tragic news, Finnegan was a very handsome boy, thinking of you at the very sad time.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2008)

My heart aches for you. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Champysmom (Aug 14, 2008)

I am so very very sorry. Finnegan is in a good place. Much Love!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. He will be waiting for you. Play hard at the bridge sweet boy.


----------

